# ACOG or Micro???



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Trijicon ACOG (300blk reticle) or Aimpoint T-2 or the mini ACOG? 
Which should I put on my 300blk Spikes Tactical Compressor if Uncle Sam lets me take it home? ST Compressor SBR - 300BLK (NFA) [STR3100-CMP] - $2,975.00 : Spikes Tactical

I know very little about the ACOG or ACOG mini, so please school me on which would be the better pairing.

ACOG
https://www.trijicon.com/na_en/products/product3.php?pid=TA31-C-100413
With Post 9/11 vet discount is $935

Micro
Aimpoint Micro T-2 2MOA/M4 QD Mount Combo | LaRue Tactical
$761

Is the ACOG $170 better or more convincingly is it the full $797 better and the discount makes it even sweeter?

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

What distances are you thinking about shooting at? 

100yrds & in, 100yrds to 300? 

Further?


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

well 300blk is about a 450m round so 0-450m


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

4X32 ACOG w/o question for your application. You could use a 3X $600.00 magnifier with the Aimpoint, but still no comparison. You'd be lucky to get them in the 10 ring @ 100yards with an unmagnified Aimpoint. Up close work is where the Aimpoint would shine < 50 yds. , but what would really sell me is the fact the ACOG is set up for 300BLK and runs w/o batteries and the 300 BLK BDC reticle.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Look at the Trijicon Accupoint 1-4x scope with the green triangle.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Trijicon ACOG is the best!
jmho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

The original OP made this post 3 years ago and has not been active here in 2 years so I doubt he'll see and replies. If he does, he's probably long since purchased whatever he decided on. Still, detailed responses might be important for others. Moreover, there are new products on the market which might be relevant today. For example, I like the $200 Holosun 503c which has a nice circle dot reticle and supplemental solar power. For a magnified solution on a budget, it's hard to beat Primary Arms Gen III illuminated 1x6 power including the ACSS reticle for in-scope distance and windage calculation. It's only $289 and very well made. It's also made for 300 blackout. This is what I'm scoping my new Mossberg bold action Thunder Ranch with.

Primary Arms 1-6X24mm SFP Riflescope with ACSS 5.56 / 5.45 / .308 Reticle Gen III PA1-6X24SFP-ACSS-5.56

The green writing is added just in the image. The black scale to the right is for a 5'10" person standing on the bottom line to estimate distance. 3.1mph is a walk and 8.6 mph is a run. The chevron, instead of a dot, gives a very precise aiming point.










7.62x39 and 300 Blackout reticle


----------



## siradorta (May 14, 2018)

There are trade offs with each optic you mentioned. Aimpoint is battery powered, non magnified, smaller and lighter. It also depends on the specific ACOG model you are looking to purchase. The ACOGs with fiberoptic https://thetacticalscopes.com/best-acog-mount-awesome-support-optics/ will last for about 12 years no batteries, even when the tritium has reached it's half life, the fiber optic tube will still gather light in day and night conditions. Really they are two different optics with two distinct purposes. Can the Aimpoint be used for further shots, yes. Can the ACOG be used at closer distances, yes. I think that you have to decide what is your intended use, what situation you expect to use the optic in. This will make the make your decision easier. If you plan on your optic 150 yards and in for most situations then the Aimpoint will work for that. If you plan on using the optic for possible distances farther than 150 yards then the ACOG will work well. 
You could get an ACOG and then a T2/T1 on a 45 degree mount and have both close and far in one expensive package. Your other option would be to get a magnifier behind the Aimpoint, this will add more weight but would allow you to have colse and midrange capabilities. Everything costs, you can have a set up that will work well in most conditions, but not one set up that works perfect in all conditions.I like to watch YouTube videos of a similar theme when I'm looking for information about the right product. I hope this helps someone in the future. Good luck!


----------

